# Guide Training



## SkidStain (May 13, 2008)

Geo Tours, located in Morrison Colorado, is looking for a few more rookies to fill our 2009 training class.

Training begins on May 18th

We raft Clear Creek, the Arkansas, and the Colorado rivers

Check our website www.georafting.com 
or call 1-800-660-7238 for more info


----------

